
Ask HN: Best single board computer for computer vision? - jgotti92
I know there is a Raspberry pi 3 on the market right now but I was wondering is there any other more powerful option for an embedded computer vision project (with OpenCV) ?
======
98Windows
Have you had a look at the BeagleBoard?

Or maybe something like this [http://www.nvidia.com/object/jetson-
tk1-embedded-dev-kit.htm...](http://www.nvidia.com/object/jetson-tk1-embedded-
dev-kit.html) ?

~~~
jgotti92
The BeagleBoard doesn't have such strong processing capabilities that I need.

However, this Nvidia TK1 seems like a perfect match, It is bit expensive but
definitely worth investigating more.

Thx for the info!

------
wmf
[https://developer.nvidia.com/embedded/buy/jetson-
tx1-devkit](https://developer.nvidia.com/embedded/buy/jetson-tx1-devkit) ?

~~~
jgotti92
$599

It has a hefty power but also a hefty price! Never heard of this one. Thanks
for the info!

------
dv_dt
FPGA?

[https://hackaday.io/project/2951-fpga-opencv-object-
tracking](https://hackaday.io/project/2951-fpga-opencv-object-tracking)

~~~
jgotti92
Never actually worked with FPGAs...

How difficult is to set everything up on it, as now it seems it is just the
best to stay out of it?!

~~~
dv_dt
It's more work, so one might not start with an FPGA but if you need
performance...

